# 12 ft Sea King - Pics. Complete.



## haolehawaiian (May 14, 2011)

First off, I have to say that you guys have an amazing forum here. I am highly impressed with some of the mods done on your boats. Congrats! I hope to join the ranks very soon. 

Second...I happened upon this site just by chance...only a couple hours after purchasing my jon. Honestly, I had no intentions of making any changes or even painting this thing until I ran across this site and saw the potential it has. 

Thirdly - here come the questions.

This is a Montgomery Ward 12ft Sea King with what looks like a 450 lb weight capacity and 5hp motor limit. I noticed that a few of the 12 footers you guys have modded, are equipped with up to 9.8 hp. 

Is this 5hp motor limit a thing of the past? Would I be able to use something bigger? 

Looking for ideas/suggestions on mods. I'm not very creative with this since it will be the first time I've ever really modified anything. I'm ok with power tools of course, but what do do with this boat?! 

After making all of these modifications to a boat such as mine, is it safe to put two people in it with all of that new material and live wells, batteries, motors, etc? 


Those are actually my only immediate questions at the moment. Appreciate any help or suggestions! Thanks in advance!!!! 
Pics of my jon below. FYI - the finish is what I would call a dimpled aluminum. I don't even know if that is standard or something unique.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 14, 2011)

Welcome.
Your boat looks like it's a very light weight jon. It only has a few ribs and they don't go up the sides. The transom doesn't look like it was made to take to much hp. I think if you can reinforce the transom you might be able to run a 7.5 hp.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 14, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Welcome.
> Your boat looks like it's a very light weight jon. It only has a few ribs and they don't go up the sides. The transom doesn't look like it was made to take to much hp. I think if you can reinforce the transom you might be able to run a 7.5 hp.



It is very lightweight. I'd guess around 80lb. Do you think reinforcing the hull might boost weight capacity? I was thinking I am going to have to replace the transom anyway...pretty used!


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I realize that my jon is pretty lightweight so the opportunities for massive amounts of decking are slim to none. I would like to put at least a bow deck between the middle and front bench and floors however. hopefully this is possible. Any suggestions on how to reinforce the hull to carry more weight or stabilize more would be appreciated. I do know that regardless of doing anything else with this boat, I am going to paint it. So i ran down to harbor freight and picked up a few wire wheels to get started with. I also ordered some sawhorses on Fingerhut :lol:, which I needed anyway - so when those come I'll look at doing some more work. For now, I just took the wire wheel to a little bit of the inside of the hull.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 15, 2011)

Alright. Just pulled the transom off. Ya'll can chime in any time now hahah.


----------



## taterosu (May 15, 2011)

Thats a tough little boat for any major mods. I would say be carefull with the bench seating. It looks like it is your only support for the sides. Removing either one could be really bad. I think if it were mine I would paint it, put in the clamp on style seats and maybe add some carpet to dress it up a little. Maybe build a bracket for a bow mount trolling motor if you plan on using an outboard. Add some lights.I would beef up the transom. Its a good looking little boat, it just kind of light built for any major mods. Anyways thats my opinion on it.Hope it helped out some.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 15, 2011)

A lot of what you said Is the direction I'm going. I wanted to do flooring and I was trying to figure out *what kind of foam everyone uses* under the wood. If you know, please advise. 

Carpet, paint, maybe a front deck just for looks and storage? I was thinking about putting the battery up in this area to balance the weight and then running pvc along the sidewall channel for the wires. 

I saw seat clamps on basspro.com but I really wanted to put seats on swivels. what if I reinforced the bench tops with wood? Also wondering if enclosing the areas under the benches would add strength to the sides or the benches....

I wasn't planning on ripping them out at all. Maybe on my next boat. 


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## taterosu (May 15, 2011)

Im in the process of completing my first build now. What I used for foam under my deck is just the sheet of builders foam from lowes. I bought the 3/4 in foam with the silver backing on it I put a very low deck in middle section on mine. The ribs are the support for my floor runners. it took two layers of the foam to fill in the gap between the boat and the deck. i would think you could make some storage under the seats fairly easy like you are talking about. As far as the pedstal seat, I would say just be careful not get the seats up too high or it may make the boat top heavy on the water. I cut my bench seats done so the pedstal wouldnt be too high up. Then reinforced it to make seats sturdy. I built all of mine out of aluminium to cut down on weight and it should last forever that way. It added alot to the cost but I think it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## taterosu (May 15, 2011)

Sorry I tried to post some pics for you. I cant get my ps3 to let me upload. This comming weekend I will have them all posted. I got to get on a computer to post them. I hope some others jump in on the conversation. Like I say this was my first build as well so I dont want to steer you wrong. I think your headed in the right direction though.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 15, 2011)

taterosu said:


> Im in the process of completing my first build now. What I used for foam under my deck is just the sheet of builders foam from lowes. I bought the 3/4 in foam with the silver backing on it I put a very low deck in middle section on mine. The ribs are the support for my floor runners. it took two layers of the foam to fill in the gap between the boat and the deck. i would think you could make some storage under the seats fairly easy like you are talking about. As far as the pedstal seat, I would say just be careful not get the seats up too high or it may make the boat top heavy on the water. I cut my bench seats done so the pedstal wouldnt be too high up. Then reinforced it to make seats sturdy. I built all of mine out of aluminium to cut down on weight and it should last forever that way. It added alot to the cost but I think it will pay off in the long run.




I wasn't going to put seats high up. was just going to use a swivel...not on a pedestal. I really don't see the need for high seats anyway. I know some guys like them...but I don't see the point for me.

With the aluminum...are you welding at all. I thought I ran across a few threads here that had aluminum framing done without welding. I don't know how that would be done. Also, when doing floors, do they just sit there without any attachment to the hull?


----------



## taterosu (May 16, 2011)

Well I didnt weld anything. I have a mig that will but I dont have the spool gun attachment for it. So what I did was used pop rivots. I mounted all the frame work to the bench seats and to the ribs in the floor. Where I rebuilt my transom I did rivot through the hull so I used j b weld to seal the pop rivots because they are not waterprof. Any where suport is needed on the floor I just made a leg that sits on the hull and used jb weld again to bond it to the hull. I only used on leg just extra support but i have way more ribs in my floor to attach to. Where I put two pieces of frame material together i used a piece of flat strap aluminium bent in a L shape and four pop rivots to hold them together. Just be sure if you go this route be sure to use aluminium pop rivots. The steel rivots will corrode with aluminium.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 16, 2011)

taterosu said:


> Well I didnt weld anything. I have a mig that will but I dont have the spool gun attachment for it. So what I did was used pop rivots. I mounted all the frame work to the bench seats and to the ribs in the floor. Where I rebuilt my transom I did rivot through the hull so I used j b weld to seal the pop rivots because they are not waterprof. Any where suport is needed on the floor I just made a leg that sits on the hull and used jb weld again to bond it to the hull. I only used on leg just extra support but i have way more ribs in my floor to attach to. Where I put two pieces of frame material together i used a piece of flat strap aluminium bent in a L shape and four pop rivots to hold them together. Just be sure if you go this route be sure to use aluminium pop rivots. The steel rivots will corrode with aluminium.




Never used rivets on anything before so i've been doing some reading on them. I was planning on using JB as well. I'm looking forward to seeing pics. Please get some of the framing!!!


----------



## taterosu (May 16, 2011)

I will have lots of pics on here this weekend. I will post the framing pics on here for you also. The pop rivots are really easy to use. Drill a hole the rivots fits into. Place the rivot in the hole and put the gun on it. squeeze the handle intil the rivot pops off. https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=how+to+use+pop+rivets


----------



## taterosu (May 16, 2011)

Lol I got it to upload a few pic of the decking and frame work. Hope this helps


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the pics. On the one where the frame is attached to the front bench...any worries with that thin of metal - bending? 

Two questions:
Where did you find your aluminum?
what are you cutting the aluminum with? 

I know those are prob pretty basic questions but like I stated at the beginning before, never really modified anything or worked with metal..or wood for that part!


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 16, 2011)

Ok...limited on funds at the very moment. Plus I'm waiting for sawhorses...

So I did pull off the transom and rear carry handles. I'm taking the suggestion on beefing up the transom so the wood is going from .5cm to 1.5cm. Also making the surface area a bit larger as well. Lowes didn't have 1x4 inch planks for the inner transom...every one that said 1 inch was actually only 3/4 inch. WTF? Ended up settling for two half inch planks that are currently clamped together awaiting drying gorilla glue. haven't decided if they will need more reinforcement to stay together but I think between the glue and the bolts going thru from the carry handles - they'll be fine. 

So I started cutting out the new transom but my stupid little B&D saw ran outta juice so now I'm here.

The last pic is pretty bad but hopefully you can see the difference in thickness between the old and new transoms.


----------



## taterosu (May 17, 2011)

Looking good. Its a slow process. The bench seat were plenty stout for the deck. I run a piece of angle the whole legth of the bench and put rivots every three inches. It has held up to me bouncing on the deck and I weigh about 270. I bought my framing material fom lowes. I used angle aluminium and some aluminium stuff thats made to go over 3/4 in plywood for the runners. it works nice to attach the decking to. The decks old interstate signs that i bought from a guy that installs them. He sold them to me cheap. 15 for 100 bucks. They measure 3ft by 4ft. To cut them I used an angle grinder with a cut off blade. They dont last long but they were 1.99 at tractor supply. To cut the fame material I just used a hacksaw. On my transom I used the old roads and doubled them where the outboard mounts


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 17, 2011)

taterosu said:


> Looking good. Its a slow process. The bench seat were plenty stout for the deck. I run a piece of angle the whole legth of the bench and put rivots every three inches. It has held up to me bouncing on the deck and I weigh about 270. I bought my framing material fom lowes. I used angle aluminium and some aluminium stuff thats made to go over 3/4 in plywood for the runners. it works nice to attach the decking to. The decks old interstate signs that i bought from a guy that installs them. He sold them to me cheap. 15 for 100 bucks. They measure 3ft by 4ft. To cut them I used an angle grinder with a cut off blade. They dont last long but they were 1.99 at tractor supply. To cut the fame material I just used a hacksaw. On my transom I used the old roads and doubled them where the outboard mounts



argh. trying to avoid buying more power tools...even though I want them. I'll consider the angle grinder. I was thinking I might be able to get by with my dremel - but maybe not. digging the taco bell sign!! now you have to name the boat TACO...at least I would. 

I'm still wondering if framing up the sides would add more weight capacity. I'd just like to be able to get my girlfriend on the boat occasionally...or she'll be pissed at me. With add on materials, battery, motor, gasoline, etc...I worry about weight. I'm 210 so that is exactly half the weight limit right there. For asthetic purposes, I decided that I'm going to stain and/or varnish the transom....or paint. Depends on how the boat paint job comes out.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 17, 2011)

You know the thing that scares me the most about all of this...is putting a hole in my boat for a rivet or something...and then having it leak. FAIL!


----------



## taterosu (May 17, 2011)

Anything you put on the inside of the boat will not make it float more. its the surface of the outside of the hull that makes it float. The bigger the hull, the water it diplaces which makes it float more weight. For instance foam on the inside does you no good at all unless the boat turns over. I like it because it helps quite the boat noises down. As far leaks, if you make a hole in the hull, just be sure and seal it from both sides. Even if one of the holes leaks on you its not the end of the world. Chances are it will be a small leak at first. Just be sure and keep those life jachets in the boat


----------



## taterosu (May 17, 2011)

Oh you can use other tool to cut the aluminium if you want. Some guys use jig saws with metal blades in them and I was using a reciprocating saw at first.The ginder is just faster and easier for me. I have been told you can even buy a blade for a skill saw that will work.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 17, 2011)

I have like a million tubes of silicone sealant. Was thinking about using that but I would worry about the deterioration over time.


----------



## taterosu (May 17, 2011)

I used jb weld on all the spots where I drilled through the hull.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 17, 2011)

taterosu said:


> I used jb weld on all the spots where I drilled through the hull.



duly noted. JB weld it is. Don't want to risk it. 

called an metal supplier today and got a $215 quote for some angle, square tubing and a 4x10 sheet of .025 - I'll probably call around some more and see what other prices look like.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

I cant tell you how much I spent for certain. It was around the three hundred mark but I didnt keep track. Its expensive but not a whole lot more than wood and should last forever with just a little bit of care.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

You might want to get some flat strap for brackets while you ordering. Need them to tie all the piece together. Its cheaper to make them than buy premade brackets.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 18, 2011)

taterosu said:


> I cant tell you how much I spent for certain. It was around the three hundred mark but I didnt keep track. Its expensive but not a whole lot more than wood and should last forever with just a little bit of care.



Not to mention, lighter! Which is what I am going for. didn't do too much tonight except finish cutting out the transom pieces, sanding, and mounting them. Got me a nasty blood blister in the process.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

It looks good. Its going to be a good looking build. Keep up the good work!


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 18, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to wait until next week to order anything (steelflex, aluminum) - so I'm pretty much stuck wire wheeling if I want to do any work on the boat. BLAH.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

If your going to put steelflex on, I would have anything that mounts through the hull completed. no need for the jb weld if the steelflex will cover the hole. it will seal up anything that could be a possible leak. just a thought.


----------



## taterosu (May 18, 2011)

I got my build posted if you want to take a look at it.



https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19836


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 18, 2011)

looks great. if possible, could you take a couple pics of the entire boat from up above? I'd like to see where everything is situated. I'm curious about your pumps. Which ones do what? one is for aeration and one is to pump water out after use? I'd be interested in learning more about how you set that up as well. If I did a live well, it would be small because of weight issues - or perhaps it would be a nice beer cooler 99.9% of the time.


----------



## taterosu (May 19, 2011)

I should have a pic like that. I will take some more this weekend also. The pumps are fairly simple. I bought them at walmart. The pump mounted up against the hull is for freshwater to the bait tank. then the other line is just a drain line with an overflow pipe on it. at the back I just put a tee in the drain line and run the bilge pump into it. the freshwater filler has a pvc pipe with an end cap glued on. Then I driled ten small holes in the pipe from one end to the other. LOL mine will be an ice chest most of the time too. Thats why I put the foam around it. :beer:




I will have to get some better pics of the layout when I get to the barn this weekend. Its about a 30 min drive. Makes it hard to work on the boat but thats where all the tools are.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 19, 2011)

taterosu said:


> I should have a pic like that. I will take some more this weekend also. The pumps are fairly simple. I bought them at walmart. The pump mounted up against the hull is for freshwater to the bait tank. then the other line is just a drain line with an overflow pipe on it. at the back I just put a tee in the drain line and run the bilge pump into it. the freshwater filler has a pvc pipe with an end cap glued on. Then I driled ten small holes in the pipe from one end to the other. LOL mine will be an ice chest most of the time too. Thats why I put the foam around it. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what I'm reading is that you will pump freshwater IN TO the tank with one and OUT of the tank with the other. Not understanding the holes. Sorry if I'm asking for a lot of info - I'm highly visual so I need to see things in order to understand them...reading doesn't do crap for me. lol. I'm going to try to draw a diagram to explain what I am thinking about doing.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 19, 2011)

OK - this is really crappy, but workable for now. Keep in mind that there will be floors.


----------



## taterosu (May 19, 2011)

look like a good plan.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 19, 2011)

I'm so anxious to work on my boat but my drill is making horrific noises so I'm worried about using it. Gotta go pick up the spare from my camper. 
That diagram is a little off...only one rib in front of the middle bench...two behind. I wanted to deck all the way from the middle to the front bench but I realized that if I put a low swivel seat on that middle bench, there won't be a "footwell" area, it would be like sitting on flat ground or on a very low beach chair. But actually, that could be nice as I like to lounge out with my feet up...hmmm. What do you think>?


----------



## taterosu (May 19, 2011)

Humm.... not sure. I guess just personal pref. If you ever do a foot controlled trolling motor I think it would hard to run without leg room under you.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 19, 2011)

I only have a 30 lb thrust minnkota...transom mount. Not looking for foot control. I'll continue to think about this.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 20, 2011)

is there some sort of initiation I have to go through before anyone else posts on this thread? tater, I am appreciating your replies more than you could know, but I think that multiple heads are better than two! =D>


----------



## taterosu (May 20, 2011)

I agree 100% lol I have been hoping someone would chime in. I dont mind helping at all but the more ideas you get the better.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 22, 2011)

Well, I'm still waiting on funding for needed materials. So I'm pretty much at a standstill on the work.


----------



## taterosu (May 22, 2011)

I hear that! My build is going to put me in the poor hourse. :LOL2:


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 24, 2011)

online retail therapy is just as effective for men as actual retail therapy is for women! 

I went on a little clicking spree just now and bought my paint (decided against steelflex), 7.5hp 1980 Johnson short shaft, a 6 gal tank w/pump and line, a minn kota power station as well. I'm going to wait on my seats until I see the Royal Blue paint in person. I'd like to match the seats to it as much as possible - either that or I'll match it to the gray paint I also purchased. going to finish the wire wheeling because I also got a new cordless drill (and angle grinder). I'm still debating on the decking entirely at this point. I'm not sure about it. I need to be able to lift this boat onto the roof of my Exploder and that may prove difficult if I add too much stuff. 

like I said...SHOPPING/CLICKING spree.


----------



## taterosu (May 24, 2011)

That motor will be awesome on there. Ive got a 2.5 thats going to have to work for a while.Im still licking my wounds from what ive done so far :lol: Let me know how you like that motor on it.


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 29, 2011)

Ok - been a short bit due to funding and end of the school year junk (I'm a teacher) but I was able to pick up some alum angle and PVC piping today. I started the frame with 1/8 inch angle. I'm really hoping this holds up to an occasional 200 lbs, but I don't plan on standing on this deck very often. It is more for appearances and storage capabilities. Was about to go back in the garage and start cutting PVC for the electrical wiring. 

I also go my Minn Kota power station. It was going to be in a storage area behind the middle seat. But the stupid thing is taller than 12 inches...so I'll probably just strap it to the bench and get over it. A couple pics...I emailed more of them to myself but for some reason they haven't appeared in my inbox and I'm too lazy to go resending them.


----------



## taterosu (May 29, 2011)

=D> looking good.. keep up the god work!


----------



## haolehawaiian (May 29, 2011)

The power station...finally came though in email.


----------



## haolehawaiian (Jul 20, 2011)

Been a while since I was off playing on Maui...trying for the 5th year in a row to catch the elusive Ulua or Giant Trevally - no luck, AGAIN! Nabbed a few aku or Skipjack Tuna and some ahi or Yellowfin tuna on the charters though! But I've been back a couple weeks and bored silly. I can only play xbox for so long. So I have been trying to get my little jon ready for a couple upcoming camping/fishing trips that are set to occur before the summer is over. Over the last couple nights I did the exterior paint. Primer, medium gray, royal blue. Really is starting to look nice. Also got in my 7.5 hp Johnson Evinrude and gas tank - those came in shortly before I left for Maui. I'm a little stuck on what color to paint the motor or a combination of both the blue and white? I'm color coordinationally retarded. Also looking for decals, but I found some nice ones that I'll probably order soon. 


Left to do:

storage doors and hardware
deck and possibly bench carpet
electrical
bow/stern lights
interior paint - think I'm just going with the medium gray inside
motor paint
mount for sonar 
mount for trolling motor

I may install transom wheels to make handling the boat a bit easier. I will be hauling it on the roof of my explorer because I tow a camper. So I think adjustable wheels on the transom will come in handy when dismounting.

As always, if anyone has any ideas or suggestions to throw out there, I'm all ears - or eyes in this case. thanks!


----------



## haolehawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

Well here it is. I've pretty much completed my first boat mod. The boat has not yet been in the water since I started this build. I will be hauling it up to Panguitch on Tuesday for a 6 day trout fishing/gold panning expedition. Hoping to god that it floats and does what it is supposed to do. I thank the couple guys that replied and made suggestions and hope more of you get involved on my next build.


----------

